# Nice Black Tip From The Indialantic Beach



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

After things around here are finally calming down with roofs getting repaired debris being cleaned up I finally made it to the beach for the first time after Frances. It was around 1:30 on Saturday . Outgoing tide water a bit murky but hell it was a bright sunny afternoon and some R and R was in order. The Miller Lite's were going down smooth.  Only took the shark gear with me and hooked up a nice chunk of Jack for a toothie to dine on .  
Got the hook up after about a hour or so and hung on to the pole for a good fight. She took all most all the line I had on and then finnally I got her to turn her head and come back towards me . It took about 40 min or so to finally get her on the beach.
Took two of us to carry the her across A1A back to the condo. Took about a hour or so to steak and bag her for the freezer. Lot of work but she tasted great on the barby last night and quite a few more nights in the future. Anthony were is your food saver when I need it.  FLF will be dinning on Black Tip this week when I see him.
Hey Mullet Wrangler thanks for the Jack that I got from you down the Pier it did the trick.  

I guess the R and R was not to be .


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Sharky weekend*

Koz,

Nice Blacktip!

Must have been a shark weekend as DB77 and NS4D landed some Sandtiger's up here.

Any tips on steaking those sharks? It was the first time we had steaked one and boy was it a workout to say the least. We just gutted it then steaked it one by one down the body. Nice looking meat and plenty of it on DB77's shark. We all should be eating good this week.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated just in case we happen to land another one!

Dixie


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Great catch, Koz. I'm glad my Jack came in handy. I guess next time I'll have to try it myself!

You're right; It was nice to be back on the beach again........


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Nice shark*

Nice shark, Koz. 

Could I ask what's the minium size for shark here in order to keep them? Thanks.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*larg fish*

Nice fish Koz. Would you give us the specs. on your gear. I would like to try that kind of fishing.
The beach looks decent where you fished.Your lucky to have such a good looking lady to help you carry your fish
Don't forget to look at C45. Just a drive by is fine.
Eugene


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work, koz. glad to see you found the time to get to the surf.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

From what I know 222222 there are no size limits to sharks here but there is a limit of one per person or two per vessel which ever is less..

Protected Species 
It is unlawful to harvest, possess, land, purchase, sell or exchange the following species
Basking Shark, Whale Shark, White Shark, Sand Tiger Shark, Big Eye Sand Tiger Shark.

The sharks that inhabit the waters around the coast of Florida are divided into three groups for classification.

1.Hammerheads. These creatures look like creatures from outer space with their eyes located on either end of their broad flat heads. Three of these are common throughout the warm waters of Florida, but the Smooth Hammerhead likes the cooler temperatures and is only a seasonal visitor to the shores. Its weight averages between 100 to 200lbs. The Florida record for the Scalloped Hammerhead is 991lbs and the World record for the Bonnet Head Shark is 23lbs 11ozs. During the months of June & July these sharks can be found close inshore looking for Stingray's which are spawning in the shallow sandy waters.

2.Requiem sharks. This groups includes those most frequently taken by anglers in the area of Florida such as Atlantic Sharpnose Shark which averages 2 to 4 feet in length and Sandbar Sharks which is much larger. The World record for the Atlantic Sharpnose Shark is a mere 16lbs whilst the Sandbar Shark averages 50 to 100lbs and can exceed 200lbs. The World record for the Sandbar Shark is 260lbs.

3.Ocean roaming sharks. This group is divided into two groups made up of the Ocean roaming sharks like those not often seen such as Threshers, while others such as the Mako and Great White Shark make up the group called Mackerel Sharks, probably because of their fast swimming capability. Whilst not common the Shortfin Mako is the most common in this group. The Florida record for the Shortfin Mako is 911lbs 12ozs.

Eugene every time I ride past I forget to stop but I will take a look at it and let you all know what that one looks like.
What I use for the toothies is a Penn 9500 spooled up with 30# Berkley Big Game. 100# Mono and then 100# Calcutta Wire with (2) 8/0 circle hooks. Pole is a 15ft Master Custom Striker from Wally World.


----------

